# brake question



## par4n1 (Jan 28, 2010)

I tried reserching before asking for members help but couldnt find every piece of the puzzle. 

I have an all stock 1968 front end with drums. I bought a 12" wilwood 6 caliper set up. Now Im having trouble finding a spindel (standard or 2" drop) that will marry the oem front end with the new Wilwood rotor. 

2" drop spendels look to be made for a custom tube arms and the standard spendel looks to fit only original OEM disc set ups

Ridetech has conflicting description saying there spendel will adapt OEM arms to the wilwood rotors and in their next paragraph they state it wont.:banghead:

Does anyone have the set up or information Im looking for?
Thanks


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

The Wildwood site says their BRAKE KIT fits factory OEM spindles. Says to call them if using anything different than factory. 

"Call Wilwood Sales⁄Tech Support at (805) 388-1188 for more information."


----------



## par4n1 (Jan 28, 2010)

"The Wildwood site says their BRAKE KIT fits factory OEM spindles."

Thanks Jim I did read that and I will call tomorrow. BUT In the next paragraph it reads.

We have personally used this spindle on our own track cars with great success over the last 4 years. We have used both Wilwood and Baer brake kits designed for the GM A body with this spindle.:reddevil: The RideTech spindle is compatible only with aftermarket tubular control arms like our RideTech StrongArms. :reddevil:

If its two different spindel with a different part number they dont list it. 





"


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

par4n1 said:


> "The Wildwood site says their BRAKE KIT fits factory OEM spindles."
> 
> Thanks Jim I did read that and I will call tomorrow. BUT In the next paragraph it reads.
> 
> ...


My take on it would be that there are 2 different spindles - one being the factory style GM A-body, and the other the non-factory, ie the dropped spindle which then may require the tubular control arms for the needed clearances. But, give them a call to confirm. :thumbsup:


----------

